# REW with calibrated ECM8000+MiniDSP



## dondino (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi gang, I just ordered a calibrated ECM8000 and a MiniDSP to use with REW to tame my Danley DTS-10 sub. I was looking at this device to connect the mic to my computer, do you guys think it will serve the need? I'm trying to avoid forking out more dough for a USB soundcard or mic preamp.

Blue Microphones Icicle XLR to USB Mic Converter/Mic Preamp

Anyone know which would be the best plug in for the miniDSP for my purpose? Basically, I'd like the unit to interface with REW and serve as a PEQ.

Thanks,
Don

Edit: Thank you very much for REW, it's an amazing program!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The MiniDSP "2 way advanced" plug-in is the best for sub EQ at the moment.

A drawback with something like the blue icicle is you have no way to include it in the calibration loop. Assuming you have line in available on your HTPC, a basic mic preamp may be a better bet, or the Xenyx 502 or similar (the newer version with phantom power).


----------



## dondino (Feb 12, 2010)

JohnM said:


> The MiniDSP "2 way advanced" plug-in is the best for sub EQ at the moment.
> 
> A drawback with something like the blue icicle is you have no way to include it in the calibration loop. Assuming you have line in available on your HTPC, a basic mic preamp may be a better bet, or the Xenyx 502 or similar (the newer version with phantom power).


Ugh. You mean REW won't recognize the mic?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Here's a thread* to read ( for a bit of extra insight ) .



> Ugh. You mean REW won't recognize the mic?


REW will most likely see the "Icicle" as a viable input / that's not the issue here / the issue is outlined in the linked to thread ( ie; it'll be very difficult to create a meaningfull soundcard calibration file with this preamp "choice" ) .

<> cheers


----------



## dondino (Feb 12, 2010)

EarlK said:


> *Here's a thread* to read ( for a bit of extra insight ) .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that...I understand now. I broke down and bought a mic preamp as they were much cheaper than I thought. Am I reading your diagrams correctly that I do not need the Radio Shack meter (which I have) for the calibration process as long as I have the Behringer? Or am I using the RS meter externally as a guide for relative sound pressure?

And just so I'm absolutely clear ... the plug in I need is "2 way advanced" not "2 way advanced 21"?

Thanks for all the help,
Don


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

dondino said:


> Am I reading your diagrams correctly that I do not need the Radio Shack meter (which I have) for the calibration process as long as I have the Behringer? Or am I using the RS meter externally as a guide for relative sound pressure?


The RS meter is used to provide an SPL figure to calibrate REW's internal meter.



> And just so I'm absolutely clear ... the plug in I need is "2 way advanced" not "2 way advanced 21"?


Either will work for your purposes, if you wanted to create your own sub signal from left & right then the 2.1 plug-in would allow that but for EQ'ing a sub signal you could use either.


----------

